# Tracktion F ‘Em’s release is imminent



## doctoremmet (Jan 29, 2021)

Fellow member @AmbientMile was kind enough to notify me of the fact that Tracktion announced their 2021 roadmap yesterday, and F’ Em seems to get a release in a matter of weeks.

I have been rambling about this one for months, so for those of you who are into FM synthesis this may be a cool one to check out. Like Biotek, the development is done by a true industry veteran and legend Wolfram Franke of Waldorf fame.

F ‘Em is a 13 oscillator synth, that allows you to freely create DX style algorythms in a matrix for 8 operator FM. There are sample oscillators as well (I believe these are directly lifted from Biotek), two filters that can run in series or parallel, and the same very cool modmatrix that Biotek has. The livestream mentions that full DX7 and DX21 patch compatibility will be realized later this year (for what it’s worth).



FM bit starts around the 6m mark.


----------



## Markrs (Jan 29, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Fellow member @AmbientMile was kind enough to notify me of the fact that Tracktion announced their 2021 roadmap yesterday, and F’ Em seems to get a release in a matter of weeks.
> 
> I have been rambling about this one for months, so for those of you who are into FM synthesis this may be a cool one to check out. Like Biotek, the development is done by a true industry veteran and legend Wolfram Franke of Waldorf fame.
> 
> ...



I watched the live stream and F' em looked good. I'm always liked the look of tracktion and good to see it being improved.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 29, 2021)

Yes. I only have Biotek and Biotek 2, which are really good synthesizers. Their FM is capable of frequency modulating samples, which F ‘Em won’t do. Not that this is something that one would use if one is interested in predictable results 

Anyhow... Waveform is strangely attractive to me... might give it a try some day.


----------



## tf-drone (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi,

just took a quick look at the UI. Happy that it looks rather sober, not like the strange Waves 'Flow Motion'. BioTek looks a bit ominous for my eyes too *hide*

The matrix concept reminds me of the (open source) OxeFM synth instead.

Definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 29, 2021)

Haha. I think I may have ALL FM synths out there and must say I am quite fond of Waves’ interface for Flow Motion hehe. But people who know me have often told me I have bad taste hahaha.

I do like Biotek’s weird wheel too. Mainly because it reminds me of Bauhaus album sleeve artwork.

Kidding aside though, I agree they seem to have chosen for a rather subdued and rational interface. Which I like.


----------



## Whywhy (Jan 29, 2021)

Biotek2 is really a deep synth, f.'em seams to have a lot of deep features too, and Mpe compatible is a great addition !
With all the layers and envelopes, it could be a great additives synth too.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 29, 2021)

Whywhy said:


> Biotek2 is really a deep synth, f.'em seams to have a lot of deep features too, and Mpe compatible is a great addition !
> With all the layers and envelopes, it could be a great additives synth too.


Absolutely. Layering some additive stuff over FM would be great.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jan 29, 2021)

I bought a Digitone two months ago. Once I finally have time to feel comfortable with creating FM patches, this is first on my list as I knew it would be since I learned of it last year. I'm aiming for F'em during a BF '21 sale.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 29, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I bought a Digitone two months ago. Once I finally have time to feel comfortable with creating FM patches, this is first on my list as I knew it would be since I learned of it last year. I'm aiming for F'em during a BF '21 sale.


I have a thing for FM ever since getting my first Yamaha FM synth back in 1986


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 31, 2021)

The only other 8 operator FM synth I know of, is MSoundFactory.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 31, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> The only other 8 operator FM synth I know of, is MSoundFactory.


Tranzistow. Has an almost as bad UI though 





Tranzistow Synthesizer by HrastProgrammer







www.hrastprogrammer.com


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 31, 2021)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> Tranzistow. Has an almost as bad UI though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha “almost as bad”.. I do like Melda’s UI, but am fully aware of the “opinio communis”. Interesting though, Transistow!


----------



## tf-drone (Jan 31, 2021)

Tranzistow is not easily availble, though. It is neither free nor for sale.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 31, 2021)

tf-drone said:


> Tranzistow is not easily availble, though. It is neither free nor for sale.


You just donate something (at least 50 USD) to hrast. You can even use the 'license code' without paying any money at all.



> And don't insult yourself, me and Tranzistow with donations below 50 USD. If you think this synthesizer isn't worth at least 50 bucks then it isn't for you, sorry.
> Those who donated can eliminate "donationware" messages by putting the following section into Tranzistow.ini:
> 
> [Hrastow]
> ...


All downloads are at the site too, even with links to preset packs (by @Whywhy too). The only thing missing at all is the source code 

I highly recommend reading the whole page, even if you're not into using synths or making music at all





Tranzistow Synthesizer by HrastProgrammer







www.hrastprogrammer.com





And there is a free version of Tranzistow, Diodow, with less features.





Diodow Synthesizer by HrastProgrammer







www.hrastprogrammer.com


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 31, 2021)

Awesome. Like this guy’s attitude too!


----------



## tf-drone (Jan 31, 2021)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> You just donate something (at least 50 USD) to hrast. You can even use the 'license code' without paying any money at all.


Hi RC,

thanks for the clarification! In another forum, the possibility of doing 200 presets to obtain Tranzistow was described. That was on my mind.

I do like techy UIs, so no problem with Hrast, and I hope F'em will look more like Opzilla or Dexed, not like Flow Motion.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 31, 2021)

tf-drone said:


> Hi RC,
> 
> thanks for the clarification! In another forum, the possibility of doing 200 presets to obtain Tranzistow was described. That was on my mind.
> 
> I do like techy UIs, so no problem with Hrast, and I hope F'em will look more like Opzilla or Dexed, not like Flow Motion.


It does. It has a serious look, like Biotek - without the wheel. In the video linked to in the first post of this thread, you can have a look.


----------



## docatlas (Feb 4, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes. I only have Biotek and Biotek 2, which are really good synthesizers. Their FM is capable of frequency modulating samples, which F ‘Em won’t do. Not that this is something that one would use if one is interested in predictable results
> 
> Anyhow... Waveform is strangely attractive to me... might give it a try some day.


From what Wolfram said in another thread, the sample-based operators can be used for FM. The one on the left side can modulate anything to the right, and the one on the right can be modulated by any operator to its left.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 4, 2021)

docatlas said:


> From what Wolfram said in another thread, the sample-based operators can be used for FM. The one on the left side can modulate anything to the right, and the one on the right can be modulated by any operator to its left.


You are right, I do remember now... read that after NAMM 2020 over on KVR I guess... Thx for pointing this out, I stand corrected!


----------



## docatlas (Feb 4, 2021)

I think this is going to be lot of fun to work with. I can see getting lost for hours exploring the possibilities.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 4, 2021)

docatlas said:


> I think this is going to be lot of fun to work with. I can see getting lost for hours exploring the possibilities.


Right now I'm lost in MSoundFactory and Equator2 - sort of simultaneously... very nice way of feeling lost


----------

